# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Где взять новый БИОС Phoenix?

## SportX

люди помогите, биос который в моем ноуте не работает с винтами больше 100 г. так же пропала зарядка на аккумулятор. хочу обновить версию биоса но не могу найти. подскажите кто знает

----------


## Botanig

ищи биос на официальном сайте своего ноута.

----------

